# NYC Micro Apartments



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

New program for NYC:

"Michael Bloomberg on Monday called on designers to come up with a proposal for a Manhattan apartment building made up mostly of "micro-units," defined as rentals with 275 to 300 square feet of living space."

http://www.cnn.com/2012/07/10/us/new-york-microunits/index.html

Seems like many RV designs fit into this foot print. I seem to recall Ikea did something similar in Sweden or some place.


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

i saw that in the paper today. looks tiny!!


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Smallest 3/4 bath I saw used an institutional toilet / sink combo (wall mount) in a custom tiled shower enclosure. You sit on the toilet seat top to shower, and the water from washing your hands fills the tank for flushing the toilet. I bet it wasn't more than 45" square.


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

you could be brushing your teeth while sitting on the bowl! and rinsing your feet too! lol


----------



## Astrix (Feb 23, 2009)

Those interested in NYC Micro Apartments might also be interested in this collection of photos from Michael Wolf:

100 x 100
(Click on the first thumbnail to open up a window with the full image, then just keep clicking the image to move on to the next image - similar to Facebook albums.)

One Hundred 100 sq. ft. apartments.
Photographs of residents in their flats in Hong Kong.


----------



## KellyD&B (May 4, 2009)

And I thought my first NY apartment was small...

This reminds me of a news clip I saw a while back. This apartment is only 90sqft...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZSdrtEqcHU

Its like a dorm room.


----------



## Astrix (Feb 23, 2009)

KellyD&B said:


> And I thought my first NY apartment was small...
> 
> This reminds me of a news clip I saw a while back. This apartment is only 90sqft...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZSdrtEqcHU


The "Top Comment" that was underneath that video was funny. :laughing:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm not so sure about that comment, the chair in the corner looks pretty comfy....


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

hdavis said:


> New program for NYC:
> 
> "Michael Bloomberg on Monday called on designers to come up with a proposal for a Manhattan apartment building made up mostly of "micro-units," defined as rentals with 275 to 300 square feet of living space."
> 
> ...


The quote that stuck out to me was *"The units will likely be priced under $2,000 a month, which is the average market rent for a studio apartment in Manhattan"...*

$2000 is enough for a $375,000 mortgage at today's rates (a $450K house with 20% down)... and it would be a heck of a lot bigger... and I suspect more female-friendly...

Could you imagine bringing a lady friend back to that place? Imagine her thinking... what? did you run out of money? Where's the rest of it?... or... if his HOUSE is that small...  :laughing:


----------



## thecabinetguy (Jun 4, 2012)

KellyD&B said:


> And I thought my first NY apartment was small...
> 
> This reminds me of a news clip I saw a while back. This apartment is only 90sqft...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZSdrtEqcHU
> 
> Its like a dorm room.


I wonder if this lady knows that she is renting out the broom closet? Is there even a bathroom? If not, sure sign she is living in a closet...anything to live in NYC I guess...


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I knew people who took the express train into NYC every day from west of Philly. An hour each way, then they had to ride the subway to get where they were going. Still better than driving.


----------



## gc9 (Jul 3, 2012)

$2000 per month for that kind of space is too much I think. They are really "micro". Can't see myself living in there.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

This has been going on for over 10 years now in Asian countrys. Hong Kong was mentioned and in Japan Micro would be a term used for most living spaces. http://www.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/asiapcf/11/12/japan.ultra.tiny.home/index.html

Wish I knew how you guys renamed those links:blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

KellyD&B said:


> And I thought my first NY apartment was small...
> 
> This reminds me of a news clip I saw a while back. This apartment is only 90sqft...
> 
> ...


Well she's not getting very busy in that bed:laughing:


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Wish I knew how you guys renamed those links:blink:


Darn kids with this new fangle technology...

On the desktop it's a hyperlink.

#URL=http://website.com#click here

Replace the # with [ ]


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i saw on tv that Farbman has done great work in this area:thumbsup:


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> i saw on tv that Farbman has done great work in this area:thumbsup:



So.... you decided to bail in the other thread :surrender: and come over here and cause trouble? :laughing:

Sorry OP.... fftopic:


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Well she's not getting very busy in that bed:laughing:


i was wondering about that. id imagine they have to do it in the living/bed/bath room all at once. :thumbup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

CompleteW&D said:


> So.... you decided to bail in the other thread :surrender: and come over here and cause trouble? :laughing:
> 
> Sorry OP.... fftopic:


the other one baffled me:sad:


----------



## bernie (Aug 1, 2005)

*apts*



Astrix said:


> Those interested in NYC Micro Apartments might also be interested in this collection of photos from Michael Wolf:
> 
> 100 x 100
> (Click on the first thumbnail to open up a window with the full image, then just keep clicking the image to move on to the next image - similar to Facebook albums.)
> ...


OH MY ... They don't even have a window!!! YIKES!

Bernie


----------

